# Those who have been to Grenwich...



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 August 2012)

Am going on Saturday to the sj qualifiers and was wondering the following:

-roughly how long did it take to get through security?

-how readily available was water?

-what sorts of food outlets were there? What sorts of food/ drink was available?

-was the food expensive and was it readily available like at Hickstead etc?

-Any other key things to know?

Thanks muchly and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## madmav (1 August 2012)

Security is quick, loos nice and minimal queues, food pricey and long queues for it - take your own, Greenwich streets quiet, setting so spectacular. Queues for water bottle refill v long, but was told tap water in sinks of ladies was drinkable. I refilled bottle there and am still alive!


----------



## Karran (1 August 2012)

I went for the last three days and each time whizzed through security. However I did get there two hours early in case of dramas - was worth it though for the cross country as it was mega busy even at 9am.
They've provided a few more water points but take some empty bottles and fill up at the start (the reason I got there early)
Good mix of foods, fish and chips, currys, pizzas, burger vans etc. 

Just remember that you can't leave the area and come back in again!


----------



## Gingerbear (1 August 2012)

Be prepared for the weather! It can be windy in the upper levels of the stands! Have a great day. The security is manned by the Royal Navy and the Royal Marines !


----------



## rambling (2 August 2012)

Security moves along nicely and the lads and lassies are very cheery and pleasant.
Water queues were long,  the water pressure was low meaning that only one of the three outlets on the pumps was usable for bottle filling.  There were only three water stations around the arena. Delighted, Madmav, that you are still alive after drinking the water from the toilet taps but while its the same water its the pipes that would worry me as you dont know what water was in them before. ? Dont think its wise myself.

Food didnt really appeal and the thoughts of spending precious time queueing appealed even less.  Definitely Bring Your Own.

Loos were brilliant


----------

